

Archive.org has an archive of old Byte magazines - yread
http://archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3Abyte-magazine&sort=-publicdate&page=1

======
yread
For example: the LISP edition [http://archive.org/details/byte-
magazine-1979-08](http://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1979-08)

